# Nie



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering would I need a new NIE number when we move over to Javea or would the number I have already just continue??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You should just need to go to the nearest foreigners office/police station and change the address when you have one

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunshine-girl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering would I need a new NIE number when we move over to Javea or would the number I have already just continue??


your NIE is for life!!

did you sign on the residents list in tenerife?


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

*Hi Jo*



jojo said:


> You should just need to go to the nearest foreigners office/police station and change the address when you have one
> 
> jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Thanks for that I did think it wouldnt be that complicated lol 
I didnt get NIE numbers for the children when we were in Tenerife so I'll have to get them sorted out when were over.

Thanks again 
xxx


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

*HI Chica *



xabiachica said:


> your NIE is for life!!
> 
> did you sign on the residents list in tenerife?


No I never singed the residents list!! When we got over there I was panicking about the NIE number so I got a translator who was a friend of our rental agent and she charged me 150 euro to take me to the police station to get my number!!!!! Think thats why they call it the 10% island lol they charge you for friendship lol. No seriously tho i met some lovely people there but it was an eye opener


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunshine-girl said:


> No I never singed the residents list!! When we got over there I was panicking about the NIE number so I got a translator who was a friend of our rental agent and she charged me 150 euro to take me to the police station to get my number!!!!! Think thats why they call it the 10% island lol they charge you for friendship lol. No seriously tho i met some lovely people there but it was an eye opener




jeez what a rip-off!!

you don't even _need_ a translator for that!


and they do say never trust an estate agent


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL I know but I was panicking Hubby was away offshore!!!! 
I was nervous driving over there so my "10% friend and agent" lol said oh my friend will take you and help you.... Looking back I should have seen it coming we filled out the form and when we were walking out of the building she said now 150 euros please!!! I was like oh yeah no problem SHARK!!!! Never mind tho lessons learnt and all that


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Geez, the gestor filled in the forms for me, drove me to the office in alicante, did the talking and had the papers delivered to me... for 40euros I think (though that was a while ago of course). It wasnt something that wouldnt have been easy enough to do myself - but when first arriving it just felt nice to have someone helping...


----------



## Sunshine-girl (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I totally agree morten!!! It was quite daunting at the time.


----------

